# Little out of my league , but right up the road .



## mmcmdl (Jan 16, 2019)

https://baltimore.craigslist.org/tls/d/hampstead-tormach-pcncaxis-milling/6796390439.html


----------



## middle.road (Jan 16, 2019)

A tad pricey perhaps. I wonder if the $14,800 includes everything listed? Not too bad a deal.
And he's had it for 3+ years so perhaps all the nagging little bugs have been ironed out.
A automatic tool changer would be nice... (along with the budget to purchase it.)


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 16, 2019)

Boy am I glad I can't afford it and don't need it. That would be hours and hours of fun.


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 16, 2019)

mmcmdl said:


> https://baltimore.craigslist.org/tls/d/hampstead-tormach-pcncaxis-milling/6796390439.html


  That mill has your name all over it.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 16, 2019)

Yes , it does . I only need a dry climate controlled place to put it , a friendly loan officer and a 10 hr a week real job !  Actually , I would rather pick up an older Matsuura .


----------

